# Thieving Harry's, Hull



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

We called in here this afternoon after a trip to Spurn Point on the east coast.

Hull is the City Of Culture 2017 and while we wouldn't have noticed as we drove in, on closer inspection on our walk round it did seem as though a lot of work has been carried out to make the city look better. It felt better too - there was a smashing atmosphere in the little area around Hull Marina where Thieving Henry's is located.

The cafe is in the converted building of Gibson Bishop and Co. and it retains much of its former character. Old furniture, retro, mismatched everything, and oh so stylish - it appears popular with hipsters, locals, and tourists alike. And us, we liked a lot! Even more so because dogs are welcome









Plenty of tables outside and in.










Through the folding doors and straight to the counter to place our order.

A quick look round before we tootled off upstaits I noticed several dogs, and lots of people having all sorts of 'eats'.










Then up the stairs to find plenty of tables, more dogs enjoying 'cafe society' with their owners, more retro fixings, a 1950's-ish bar and what-not.

From our table we had a good view across the marina, which was nice.

The coffee soon arrived along with a slice of raspberry cheesecake to keep us going until supper time!










An excellent flat white for both of us (could have done to be a smidgen warmer, but it was good nontheless).










A definite return visit is planned - and soon!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Quoting verbatum from Thieving Henry's website:

At Thieving Harry's we are passionate about independent coffee. Working side by side with a local specialty roaster, The Blending Room, we are continuously striving to keep our coffee at the forefront of Hull's developing coffee scene. Our baristas use their passion and knowledge to continuously pursue the art of espresso making.

We ensure that our milk is always fresh, our equipment is spotless and we drink and taste our coffee all the time.

Water

With bad water comes bad coffee. We use a Reverse Osmosis water filtration system that purifies and enhances our water to ensure every coffee is extracted with the best water possible. Please ask us about it.

Brewing/extraction

It's all about time, ratios and proportions. Coffee beans react to the their surrounds just like everything else. Changes in temperature, ratio of water to coffee and the extraction time, have a dramatic effect on the coffee's taste and aroma. It's our baristas job to recognise these changes and provide a recipe that allows for the perfect brewing ratio. Please ask about our daily brewing ratio and recipe.

Beans

We use The Blending Room, Hull's only specialist micro roaster, for a seasonally changing house blend for espresso based beverages. We also operate a brew bar with a weekly rotation of single orgin guest beans.

Grinder

Our choice of grinder for the house espresso is the Nuova Simonelli Mythos One. With the capacity for grinding 18kg of coffee in 1 hour this precise, fast and reliable grinder, with its micrometric grind adjustments, is the perfect grinder to have on the bar top.

Cup Sizes

Our cup sizes are specifically chosen to enhance the true flavours of our coffee. Every coffee is served as a double shot as standard.

Our drinks are served in the following cup sizes

Flat white - 5oz

Cappuccino -7oz

Latte and Americano - 10oz

Temperature

We aim to serve our milk based drinks at 55oC, known as 'drinking temperature'. We do this because we respect the flavours in our coffee and this temperature is proven to enhance and compliment those flavours.

Feel free to ask us any questions that you have. Enjoy your coffee.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

A second visit to Thieving Harry's today - excellent flat whites plus a chunk of Maltesa Bake for Ian


















I'm glad I am not the only one who gets bubbles appearing in the microfoam!










Plenty of seating - inside and out!


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Looks great!.

im a hull lad but live a bit further out now, up near Bridlington.

i need to check out 'north man coffee' in Bridlington too.

good to see it's a dog friendly place too. It's the general public they should be worried about letting in, not dogs :-D


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

As a boring side note, I used to work on Humber street when it was a fruit market.

It's good to see it's doing trade.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Wes78 said:


> As a boring side note, I used to work on Humber street when it was a fruit market.
> 
> It's good to see it's doing trade.


It's an interesting place. T/Harry's building looks almost unchanged from when it was the old Gibson and Bishop Co. It is funny how old stuff is now the 'in thing'!! I was saying today we'd got the wrong kind of dog, I felt we should have had a whippet on a piece of string!!

Some of the old buildings around there are now galleries, eateries, a chocolate company and such like.


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Great place - recently started working in Hull and it seems the in place to go for coffee. Their brunch burger (made with sausage meat and black pudding!) is killer as well.

Also check out little kiosk called Caffeinated in Trinity Market - he uses the same 'Jones' blend from local Roastery The Blending Room and pulls a cracking espresso with yummy cake offerings.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm a local and will vouch that Theiving Harry's is great, I don't get down as often as I'd like but sometimes go for a Friday lunch break - a nice location with refreshing views over the Humber and the Marina filled with various seacraft.

In the somewhat recent past they invested in a Mythos One and an EK43, also offering batch brew for £2 a cup.

It can get overwhelmingly busy on the weekend which makes finding a place to sit quite difficult, but such is the attraction it could be expected as their food offerings are awesome! Expect them to be open when the Humber Street Sesh takes place every August too, but quite often in a different capacity - last year they were doing gourmet burgers and boozy cocktails in a bar style format hanging out onto the street.

Might go down for my lunch today actually...

Caffeinated is a stall in the Trinity Mark which is 10mins walk from Harry's and ran by a very nice fellow called Joe whom I helped retrieve his Nuova Simonelli Aurelia II from Foundry Roasters one day a couple years back. He's been going from strength to strength and is a very attentive and skilled barista.

Both of the above use Hull's Blending Room for their main espresso and also regularly offer guest espresso too.

The Blending Room has been around for maybe 6-7 years now and in the last couple of years invested in a Probat roaster which has taken the coffee offerings to another level,

you can currently get a variety of blends from modern to traditional and quite a few single origin coffees often roasted for maximum solubility -

I often purchase beans from here and urge people to give them a go!

There is also a new place that opened the week before called 'Brew Bar' which is located inner-city on Newland Avenue within a Gelato bar, they have a La Marzocco Linea and a Mythos One on the bar and offer pouyr over options - I've yet to have been but I'm almost certain it will be spot on.

In Bridlington is North Man coffee shop ran by a national award winning barista called Oakley and his partner Beth, the coffee is ALWAYS spot on either espresso or manual brewed, they also offer great savoury food and delicious cakes which are baked by his Mum Katie who has also won awards for her baking and culinary skills.

The former carnation of North Man, was The Brew Mill that was located around the corner in The Priory - a largely menswear shop which had a barber, and ladies bath and craft store. Prior to this it was The Little Bakery at No. 11 - a vegetarian café which Oakley had his bar 'Crema Espresso' located within.

Here was the first time I met him - his parents ran the café and he did the hot drinks.

After a short time I became coffee obsessed and was asked if I'd like to work a summer's worth of weekends as a barista, little did I know how hard it was!!

To be honest you'd be hard-strapped to find a more humble and genuine set of nice folks.

But as far as East Yorkshire goes these are the only place I can think of, but if you're further up the coast in Scarborough, 'Yay! Coffee' are great and are ran by a really nice couple, they do food and coffee too!

I THINK that covers it for Hull/East Riding as far as Specialty coffee goes!


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm only 15 mins from north man coffee.

i will go and see him soon, sounds like he has a nice professional and friendly setup.


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Beanosaurus said:


> I'm a local and will vouch that Theiving Harry's is great, I don't get down as often as I'd like but sometimes go for a Friday lunch break - a nice location with refreshing views over the Humber and the Marina filled with various seacraft.
> 
> In the somewhat recent past they invested in a Mythos One and an EK43, also offering batch brew for £2 a cup.
> 
> ...


Hey Beanosaurus, I'm currently working as a barista at The Brew Bar in caffe Gelatos - its in their new venture which is actually located on Princes Avenue. Come and check it out soon, we have a great filter on from Atkinsons at the moment.

Self advertisement over!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Called in at T/Harry's yesterday. I was totally coffee-d up and had tea! Ian had a flat white and said it was lovely, fruity, and hit the spot. The chewy flapjacks kept us quiet for 10 minutes . . .










The view from upstairs . . .










Minty enjoying a 600g pan of expertly, freshly prepared RO water at the requisite dog-perfect temperature - well-chilled!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

A few pics from today's visit en route for Spurn Point.


----------

